# Alpine 7909 repairs/restoration



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello, some of you have contacted me regarding the 7909. I do the full restoration of all of the models. So if you want to get your 7909 up and going as it was and even better then it was from the factory give me a call. I generally do all my work for about 400.00 I also include in the restoration the audio capacitor upgrade to the elna silmac II components, it really makes the unit sound smooth. 
I also refurbish the wire harnesses and the pullout connector for the 7909.

I also do retrofits for the tuner section of the L and J models. I can configure any 7909, j or L units for any market tuner frequencies. 

Jeff Priddy

714 907-6318


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

Today I was ordering components for the 7909 radio restorations and found the vast majority of the electrolytic capacitors for the main board from Panasonic are now going obsolete. In fact I could not order about half of the components from Mouser as they were out of them.
I then went to digikey for the components and they had all but one component, the supply of the components are very low and again they are obsolete. 
I ordered enough components to repair 50 radios, and after that who knows if the components that can be used will be available because of size constraints. Through hole technology is on its way out for sure. I looked at nichicon and other manufactures, but none of them have the correct lead spacing or case size.
So I spent a lot of money for the components, seems repairing and refurbishing these units is not getting any easier, but increasingly difficult all the time.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I was wondering if I was going to get a unit that had the custom scraping of the cd mech roller clutch to make the cd draw into the mech. Well I have gotten a unit that has had the mod done, and as I thought would happen, the exacto knife cutting across the clutch gear mating surface is first of all making the clutch operation virtually nonexistent and the roller does a nice burnouts on every cd that goes into the unit. The second problem is that it has almost destroyed the clutch, and that part is NLA from Alpine.
I was able to get it to work ok again, but I had to sand the clutch mating surface to almost nothing again to get the clutch to slip again.
So if you have a 7909 that will not take the cd into the mech, cutting across the roller clutch gear may make the unit work, but it will destroy every cd that goes into the unit and that gets expensive. 
The proper way to effect repairs is to figure out why the cd will not draw into the mech and fix it.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

jeffp said:


> I was wondering if I was going to get a unit that had the custom scraping of the cd mech roller clutch to make the cd draw into the mech. Well I have gotten a unit that has had the mod done, and as I thought would happen, the exacto knife cutting across the clutch gear mating surface is first of all making the clutch operation virtually nonexistent and the roller does a nice burnouts on every cd that goes into the unit. The second problem is that it has almost destroyed the clutch, and that part is NLA from Alpine.
> I was able to get it to work ok again, but I had to sand the clutch mating surface to almost nothing again to get the clutch to slip again.
> So if you have a 7909 that will not take the cd into the mech, cutting across the roller clutch gear may make the unit work, but it will destroy every cd that goes into the unit and that gets expensive.
> The proper way to effect repairs is to figure out why the cd will not draw into the mech and fix it.


I had a similar issue with my alpine 7995. For me a cleaning of the rollers with isopropyl alcohol and q-tips till all the black stuff came off made it work like new.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

Cleaning is a start for the 7909. given the age of most units they also need to be disassembled, cleaned, lubed and reassembled. Additionally the units need to be aligned and tweaked to work correctly. I have found a number of the units have been what looks to be dropped, and have bent some of the securing bracketery of the mech. 
When the clutch is taken to with an exacto knife to make it work, you may as well go direct drive on the roller and you will destroy all of the cd's that go into the unit.


----------



## transam (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello Sir 

I live in France and I want to ask if you accept to repair my 7909 and if I can send it to you . 
I bought it several months ago and it doesn't accept CD's ; there is no light behind the start button and no sound on the speakers when I put an amp on either the front or the rear RCA .

I think It has never had any restoration since it was sold in 1989

Thanks for all


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

Sure I can look at your unit. From what you describe the unit needs a total recap, the dc converter repaired, and hopefully the optical pickup is in good shape. The restoration will cost 400 USD and a laser will cost an additional 100 USD 
PM me and I will give you my address. 

REGARDS:

Jeff Priddy


----------

